# Wusv 2013 & 2014



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OK, anyone have the scoop? There is the rumor that Zahnburg heard about that 2013 WUSV will be in France and not Philly (had not heard that one previously)....and now I hear that WUSV 2014 will be in France instead of Argentina?

I'll be annoyed if either are true. We were going to make a club trip to Philly next year and Argentina is #1 on the bucket list of travel locations so I was really excited to go there. *sob* France isn't so bad either but I was dying for Argentina.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I heard that the Philly location for 2012 is still on....can't remember from who - but their source of info was pretty good...

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Are these things always so up in the air? Here I am planning for measly flyball tournaments a year and a half in advance.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I was told its in Philly the weekend after the GSDCA Nationals. They tried to plan it that way so that hopefully the people that just spend a week for GSDCA in Philly will stick around for another week for the WUSV...like that will happen.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

They do the same with the BSZS and BSP in Germany and I know for some people (spectators, not participants) it works, they stay for both.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I heard at least a year ago that 2014 wont be in Argentina, but in France instead.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

The last I heard is 2013 in PA, 2014 in France...not sure though.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

UGH, annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh well, France will be OK too.

I have heard bad things about the organization for Philly..........hopefully if it is indeed staying there that everything goes OK.

Lies--not sure if things for WUSV are always up in the air. I know that Nationals always seems to be a cluster...........


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> UGH, annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh well, France will be OK too.
> 
> ...


That's fnny...I go and compete at the UScA Nationals every year, and I don't find it to be a "cluster" at all.... except this year some...
The past 5 or 6 years have ALL been extremely well run and fun events....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

schh3fh2 said:


> That's fnny...I go and compete at the UScA Nationals every year, and I don't find it to be a "cluster" at all.... except this year some...
> The past 5 or 6 years have ALL been extremely well run and fun events....


:thumbup:


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

WUSV2013

I'm with WDA and I haven't heard any rumors at all about this.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

WUSV

2013, USA
2014, Haguenau, France  (The breeder of my female lives 100 km from Haguenau, yesssssssss!!!! ))) We want to go to France in 2014 ))

Hélène


----------



## la_nausee (Dec 28, 2011)

It's pretty amusing and, I suppose pathetic, that there is some rumor of WDA's disorganization with the 2013 WUSV event. Pretty obvious which camp is spreading these "rumors." GSDCA-WDA is hosting 2013 WUSV, and there exists no evidence of problems. End of story.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

la_nausee said:


> It's pretty amusing and, I suppose pathetic, that there is some rumor of WDA's disorganization with the 2013 WUSV event. Pretty obvious which camp is spreading these "rumors." GSDCA-WDA is hosting 2013 WUSV, and there exists no evidence of problems. End of story.



mmmm - you know what they say about making assumptions.....I checked with a couple people and it came from a WDA person/breeder ....

Lee


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

la_nausee said:


> It's pretty amusing and, I suppose pathetic, that there is some rumor of WDA's disorganization with the 2013 WUSV event. Pretty obvious which camp is spreading these "rumors." GSDCA-WDA is hosting 2013 WUSV, and there exists no evidence of problems. End of story.


Personally, I hope that it is in Philly next year. Philly is only 2 hours from me.

The people that I heard the rumor from are not affiliated with either "camp" as they are not residents of these United States.

Why do you take things so personally and assume that there must be some vast conspiracy against the WDA?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

For the record, it's in "Philadelphia" but not really. Dream Park is in Logan Township, New Jersey.

I've already booked my hotel.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

It is stating PPL Park?

We have not heard anything, but the WUSV 2013 being in the US from the European team.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

It's in my backyard...lol, people are starting preparations in GSDCA and WDA.


----------



## la_nausee (Dec 28, 2011)

Zahnburg said:


> Personally, I hope that it is in Philly next year. Philly is only 2 hours from me.
> 
> The people that I heard the rumor from are not affiliated with either "camp" as they are not residents of these United States.
> 
> Why do you take things so personally and assume that there must be some vast conspiracy against the WDA?


Why do you ask? I find stupidity offensive. You mad bro?

All rumors are true.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh. My.


----------

